# Zeitzonen



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Dezember 2004)

Hallo Forum,

ich stehe ein bisschen auf dem Schlauch bei der Umrechung einer Zeitzone. Kann mir mal jemand an folgendem Beispiel verraten welche MEZ (Sommerzeit) das hier ist:


01.10.2004, 13:01:08 *PDT*

_PS: nachgucken konnte ich bereits selbst, blos das Ausrechnen will mir nicht gelingen.  _


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2004)

Das ist doch pazifische Zeit, also Westküste der USA. Sollten so ca. 8 - 10 Stunden hinter uns sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> _PS: nachgucken konnte ich bereits selbst, blos das Ausrechnen will mir nicht gelingen.  _



zu rechnen gibts da nichts, da die örtlichen Zeitzonen z.T sehr willkürlich festgelegt werden 
hilft nur der Blick in eine Tabelle oder z.B diese Seite:

http://www.zeitzonen.de/


cp


----------



## News (14 Dezember 2004)

Weltzeituhr.c*m schrieb:
			
		

> (US PST = US Pacifik Standardzeit)
> Differenz zu Mitteleuropa momentan: -9:00 Std.
> 
> Nächste Zeitumstellung:
> ...


 Die Sommerzeit in DE vergrößert die Differenz noch um 1 Stunde =
10 Stunden Zeitunterschied PDT/MESZ

Gut eingeschätzt, Heiko!


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Dezember 2004)

... wobei zur Vollständigkeit anzumerken ist, dass

PST = Pacific Standard Time
PDT = Pacific "Daylight Saving" Standard Time, also PST-Sommerzeit

ist. Hattet Ihr berücksichtigt, aber nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Mindolluin (14 Dezember 2004)

Es geht aber nicht um PST, sondern PDT. Das dürfte wohl Pacific Daylightsaving Time sein, oder? Da muss also noch eine Stunde in irgendeine mir nicht bekannt Richtung gerechnet werden.

Mindo


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Dezember 2004)

@Mindo - ich war schneller :lol:

Und die Uhr wird überall zur Sommerzeit eine Stunde vor gestellt - was also bei westlich liegenden Uhren bedeutet, dass diese uns näher kommen, der Stundenabstand also kleiner wird.


----------



## Der Jurist (14 Dezember 2004)

Einfach hier klicken und nicht den Mout St. Helens bestaunnen, sondern oben die Zeit ablesen.
(Wobei der Berg meist schöner ist, wenn man ihn sieht.   )


----------



## News (14 Dezember 2004)

Hm, da hab ich mich vorhin wohl in Sachen Sommerzeit vertan.
Also wenn PDT die dortige Sommerzeit ist, aber die Uhren genauso wie hier um eine Stunde vorgestellt werden, ändert sich am Zeitunterschied doch eigentlich nichts - oder?
Es müssten immer -9 Stunden gegenüber der hiesigen Zeit sein. 
Abgesehen davon, dass die US-Pazifikzonen-Uhren im Frühjahr nicht am selben Tag umgestellt werden wie hier (Anfang April statt Ende März) und es deshalb ein paar Tage lang... 
aber das führt jetzt zu weit!


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Dezember 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> 01.10.2004, 13:01:08 *PDT*


Danke für die Antworten. Demnach komme ich nun auf 01.10.2004, 23:01:08


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> @Mindo - ich war schneller :lol:
> 
> Und die Uhr wird überall zur Sommerzeit eine Stunde vor gestellt -



so ganz einfach ist das nicht :
PDT



> Sommerzeit
> 
> Außer Arizona und Indiana wenden gegenwärtig alle US-Staaten die Sommerzeit, in Amerika "Daylight Saving Time" (Tageslicht-Spar-Zeit) genannt, an.
> 
> ...



Alle Klarheiten beseitigt ...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Dezember 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn ich das vom CP nun lese, dann stimmt mein Ergebnis ja wieder nicht, da ich für die P-Time keine Sommerzeit gerechnet habe. Demnach verkürzt sich die Zeitangabe auf *22*:01:08, da wir es (ohne Sommerzeitumrechung) mit 9 Stunden Differenz, ausgehend von der Pazifiktime zu tun haben.


----------



## News (14 Dezember 2004)

:gruebel:   

Und hier noch die passende Uhr dazu:
(Bezugsquelle kann per PN erfahren werden, wurde mit Rücksicht auf die NUB weggelassen )


----------



## drboe (14 Dezember 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> > Sommerzeit
> >
> > Außer Arizona und Indiana wenden gegenwärtig alle US-Staaten die Sommerzeit, in Amerika "Daylight Saving Time" (Tageslicht-Spar-Zeit) genannt, an.


"Tageslicht-Spar-Zeit" - grell. Wer spart denn da an Tageslicht? Das wird doch geradezu maximal konsumiert 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (14 Dezember 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> *22*:01:08


Auch mein Ergebnis, von > HIER <. Man beachte die Schreibweise *.com! Unter der gleichlautenden *.de-Domain macht sich wieder mal ein Büttelborner Dialerprojekt breit.


----------



## KatzenHai (14 Dezember 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> KatzenHai schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doch! *Fuß-auf-den-Boden-stampf*

Es wird zur Sommerzeit überall eine Stunde vorgestellt (sonst findet doch auch gar kein daylight saving statt ...). Mehr habe ich nicht gesagt.

Und im Moment ist sowohl in PST als auch in MEZ keine Sommerzeit ...


----------



## News (14 Dezember 2004)

Übrigens:
Müsste es im Ursprungsposting nicht eigentlich


> 01.10.2004, *01*:01:08 PDT *PM*


heißen?


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Dezember 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Und im Moment ist sowohl in PST als auch in MEZ keine Sommerzeit ...



Ach deswegen ist´s wieder nachts kälter als draussen...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (14 Dezember 2004)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens:
> Müsste es im Ursprungsposting nicht eigentlich
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, die Zeit wurde von einem Inhalteanbieter (der viele Auktionen macht) genau so mitgeteilt.


----------

